# Fishing at sunrise



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Here's one I took this weekend.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice shot, like the fog/mist in the background. Makes actually start to miss the coast..


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*nice...*


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Love it!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Nice golden colors, Good job!!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Ahh, the golden hour. Good job.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Sweet photo. I love the angles and the mist in the background.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Great shot Brett. Love the colors.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*As my wife would say...*

"Well, that one doesn't suck".

Nice job keeping the bar high. Nitless.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks!


----------

